# best book for teaching 2nd



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello fello Chef's 
I will start teaching the 2nd block of pastry and basic and classical cakes . what would be the best for the students .WE have the CIA professional pastry and baking it is a great refrence book . and i want to get one more my choice would be . fundimentals of baking and pastry . 4 th eddition .I think it comes with a CD too. and feed back will be great .have a Happy Christmas .
TOMMY


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I take it you mean Bo Friberg's "The Professional Pastry Chef, Fundamentals of Baking and Pastry, 4th ed." If so, I agree. Excellent book. 

I also like his follow up book The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you Chef .
I have a few choices in front of me .I thought it was the best choice my self ,
I have a 40 % off from borders and will pick one up and get cracking on it i still need to sell my boss on the book .I think the book will sell it self . thank you 

Tommy


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

The Freiburg book I would recommend as well. Every recipe works when the technique is followed and it covers a broad range of subject material.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

well went to boarders and they were out of the book .so i picked up Gisslen professional Baking 4 eddition .it looks ok .but there could be a conflict of intrest with my Boss most of the chef's are CIA and with the Le cordon Blue stamp I will check and see ,**** for me i can eat the 35 bucks and have a good refrence book .it will not go to waste .I need to contact the publisher and jack them up .
for a copy with the instructors booklet ,I think it has a cd too any word on that ???
thank you for the honesty on this .
TOMMY


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Tommy,

I think the Friberg book is far superior to the Gisslen. You can order the Friberg from Amazon for $44.10 (it qualifies for free shipping), which is IMO a great bargain, this is a fantastic book of over 1000 pages of excellent info.

Now for the CD, I'm not sure, but I know on Amazon, you can purchase a $14.00 upgrade that allows you to go through the book online. (there is a field within the listing to click for details). You even get access before the book arrives. I think you can make notes for yourself within the book, customize any recipes, etc. The book would also qualify for free shipping, and BTW today is the last day to order with free shipping to arrive before Dec 24.

Here's a link to show you the book, but if you're purchasing, please go back to the ChefTalk link to amazon to benefit this community, then call up the book.

Amazon.com: The Professional Pastry Chef: Fundamentals of Baking and Pastry, 4th Edition: Books: Bo Friberg

I have seen a paperback Instructor's Manual for the book. Amazon has a listing for it but seems to be out of stock currently. The publisher is Wiley.

I would make the bold comment that the Friberg book is the #1 choice, much better than all the others. He is from the tradition of the long apprenticeship, I think it was a five year apprenticeship in Sweden, he really has the fundamentals down, and presents them well for students.

His book "The Advanced..." I would say talk your school into obtaining one copy for your class, so it's available for students to look through. There are some very inspiring techniques in there also.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Chefs thanks ,
I would like to order some books from the amazon link to benefit this community.
how do I find this link , I do have a account with amazon but i have forgot my pass code and my spam guard is in full force. thinking there reset is sent threw a spam type mail .I really do not want to reset my spam .


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Chefs thanks ,
I would like to order some books from the amazon link to benefit this community.
how do I find this link , I do have a account with amazon but i have forgot my pass code and my spam guard is in full force. thinking there reset is sent threw a spam type mail .I really do not want to reset my spam .
I will contact my Wiley rep and see what can be done .I really like the idea of having a copy of the Advanced pastry chef for the students 
great ideas and I thank you for your input.
hey i have Christmas break .how is it on the front line .
Tommy


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

tommy, the link to purchase from amazon and benefit this community is at the very very top of the Cookbook Reviews Forum. Just click on that, and then order as you wish. 

Or there's also another Jump to Amazon link if you go back to the main forum directory, it appears below the Welcome Forum on the main index page.

And there's now another jump to amazon for Canadians too, which links to .ca not .com for anyone who wants their books to a Canadian address.


----------

